# CPU trotz Wakü zu heiß



## Dakay66 (1. Mai 2017)

*CPU trotz Wakü zu heiß*

Hallo Leute,

ich bin neu im Forum und auch ein neuling im Bereich der Wasserkühlung.

Ich habe seit 2 Wochen eine Wakü in meinem Rechner. 

Ich kühle meine GPU und meine CPU.  Das System ist wie folgt aufgebaut. 

Pumpe-->GPU---> CPU---->Radiator--->AGB--->Radiator---->Durchflusssensor---->Radiator-->Pumpe.

Die Pumpe ist eine Aquastream Xt Ultra/ GPU eine Titan X wird durch EK gekühlt ( max.45 Celsius ) / CPU ist ein I7 7700K gekühlt von Kryos next Kupfer/Kupfer geht bis auf 89 Celsius hoch.
Der Radiator nach dem CPU ist von Alphacool 360 UT60 Full Chopper, dann kommt der AGB 250ml von Alphacool und dann der Radiator 240mm von Magicool Slim, dann Magicool 120mm Slim. 

Die Wassertemperatur ist max. 35 bis 38 Celsius warm. Durchfluss liegt bei max 140l/h.

Ich hatte vor dem Kryos next den Kühler von Alphacool Eisblock XPX und dachte, wes würde am Kühler liegen. Die Wärmeleitpaste ist von Thermal Grizzly. 

Vielleicht kömmt ihr mir weiter helfen.


----------



## SpatteL (1. Mai 2017)

*AW: CPU trotz Wakü zu heiß*

Erstmal ist die Position der Pumpe im Kreislauf falsch.
Die einzige Regel beim verschlauchen einer WaKü ist, das die Pumpe direkt nach und etwas unter dem AGB sein muss.

Ein- und Ausgänge beachtet?
Bei welcher Last kommt es zu den Temperaturen?
Bilder vom Kreislauf bitte.


----------



## Dakay66 (1. Mai 2017)

*AW: CPU trotz Wakü zu heiß*

Ah ok.Muss ich dann umbauen, aber der Durchfluss stimmt ja und die Wasertemperatur ist auch gut. Im Leerlauf habe ich 63 Grad und wenn ich z.B Battlefield spiele dann steigt die Temperatur bis auf 89 Grad hoch und die Temp von der GPU bleibt bei 45 Grad +- 3 Grad.
Ein-& Ausgang wurden beachtet.


----------



## Chinaquads (1. Mai 2017)

*AW: CPU trotz Wakü zu heiß*

63 Grad im Idle ? Hast du Überhaupt Zirkulation im Kreislauf ? Sieht alles sehr abenteuerlich aus!

Normalerweise so: Pumpe > CPU > GPU > Radiatoren > AGB

CPU Kühler richtig montiert ? Wie hoch sind die GPU Temperaturen ?


----------



## Dakay66 (1. Mai 2017)

*AW: CPU trotz Wakü zu heiß*

Durchfluss liegt bei 145l/h. GPU hat momentan 31Grad.Wassertemperatur liegt bei 28grad. CPU max lag bei 63 grad und spring drezeit zwischen 50 und 65 grad hoch und runter.

Ja Zirkulation ist gegeben sonst wäre meine GPU net max 45Grad warm bei Volllast. 

Wie gesagt, muss die reihenfolge noch ändern.


----------



## Chinaquads (1. Mai 2017)

*AW: CPU trotz Wakü zu heiß*

Ist der CPU Kühler denn richtig montiert ? Hast du ihn mal abgenommen und das "Bild" der Wärmeleitpaste dir angeschaut ?


----------



## SpatteL (1. Mai 2017)

*AW: CPU trotz Wakü zu heiß*

Oha, das Befüllen/entlüften muss doch eine Qual gewesen sein.
Wenn die GPU und Wassertemperaturen passen, kann es eigentlich nur ein Montagefehler des CPU Kühlers sein.


----------



## ASD_588 (1. Mai 2017)

*AW: CPU trotz Wakü zu heiß*

Sind alle Lüfter richtig montiert?
Wie sind die Spannungen von der CPU?


----------



## leon676 (1. Mai 2017)

*AW: CPU trotz Wakü zu heiß*

Zu hohe CPU Temperaturen kenne ich trotz Wakü mit Mora leider auch recht gut...
Mein erster Versuch (hab irgendwie das erste mal selbst WLP drauf gemacht) lag bei knapp 80Grad im Bios xD
Beim 2. mal WLP geht mein 4770k unter Last jetzt noch auf etwa auf 80Grad, nicht toll, aber ist noch ok.
Grundlegend liegen die Temps einmal an der oft schlechten Wärmeübertragung in der CPU selbst, da Intel zumindest früher billige WLP zwischen DIE und Heatspreader benutzt hat.
Bei mir liegt allerdings auch heute wohl vor allem noch ein Montagefehler, entweder beim Kühler, oder der WLP vor. Ähnliches wird bei dir auch das Problem sein. 
Du hast ja zum Glück Softtubing und kannst den Kühler so denke ich abmontieren ohne den Kreislauf leer machen zu müssen (verfluchtes Hardtubing^^). Ich würde an deiner Stelle da dann nochmals versuchen WLP anders aufzutragen und den Kühler ordentlich fest zu machen. 
Wenn das nichts hilft schauen wir nochmal weiter^^


----------



## Dakay66 (1. Mai 2017)

*AW: CPU trotz Wakü zu heiß*

Lüfter sind alle richtig dran. Werde den CPU Kühler abnehmen und ein Bild davon machen. 
Die Spannungen muss ich nochmal nachschauen und posten.


----------



## IICARUS (1. Mai 2017)

*AW: CPU trotz Wakü zu heiß*

Finde dein Konstellation etwas komisch.

Deine Pumpe pumpt mit vollem Druck in den GPU-Kühler und dann zum CPU-Kühler... soweit würde es noch passen. Bis auf dass wo deine CPU das vorgewärmtes Kühlwasser der GPU bekommt. Ist jedoch auf Grund des hohen Durchfluss zu vernachlässigen. Dann geht es in den oberen Radiator und von dort aus in den AGB wo sich der Druck verliert. Nun muss das Kühlwasser aus eigener Kraft zunächst in den ersten Radiator rauf, dann runter zum zweiten und gelangt dann erst wieder zur Pumpe.

Würde ich so nie verbauen, sondern...  AGB -> Pumpe -> Radiator unten, Radiator vorne,  CPU oder GPU und dann dementsprechend weiter zum oberen Radiator und dann zum Schluss wieder zum AGB.
Dein hinterer Lüfter bläst rein, dein vorderer Lüfter saugt durch den Radiator rein, dein unterer Lüfter saugt durch den Radiator rein... oben kann ich aus dem Bild nicht sehen in welche Richtung die Lüfter blasen... aber wie viele die der Meinung sind wärme steigt nach oben denke ich dass du bevorzugst dein Kühlwasser mit der Innentemperatur des Gehäuse aufzuwärmen statt effektiv zu kühlen(bitte ggf. berichtigen...).

Ich würde daher den vorderen und den unteren sowie den oberen so verbauen das die Lüfter von außen durch den Radiator rein blasen, denn saugen würde zwar auch gehen aber durch pusten ist effektiver.
Denn Hinteren Lüfter würde ich raus blasend verbauen.


----------



## Nachty (1. Mai 2017)

*AW: CPU trotz Wakü zu heiß*

Frage mich echt wie die Leute es schaffen,  das Wasser bis zur Pumpe kommt


----------



## Dakay66 (1. Mai 2017)

*AW: CPU trotz WakÃ¼ zu heiÃŸ*

Wenn ich mir die Tests vom 7700K anschaue wundert es mich nicht, dass die CPU temperatur so hoch ist. Habe den Kühler gerade abgenommen, sauber gemacht und neue Paste drauf geschmiert. 

Liege mit dem FFT Prime95 test bei ca. 80 grad nach 10min. Werde es mal 30min testen. 


Core i7-7700K: Leistungsaufnahme & Temperaturen - Intel Kaby Lake: Core i7-7700K, i7-7700, i5-7600K und i5-7600 im Test


Links,Rechts und der Lüfter unten fördern Luft in das Gehäuse und die drei oberen fördern die Luft nach aussen. Druckverlusst findet nicht statt, da der Durchfluss nach dem AGB bei 140l/h liegt. 

Sobald die Pumpe Wasser bekommt wird sie gefördert,dahinter ensteht ein unterdruck, somit fliest das Wasser nach


----------



## Nachty (1. Mai 2017)

*AW: CPU trotz Wakü zu heiß*

Die Vcore wäre noch wichtig wenn die bei 1.35V und mehr, ist auch kein Wunder und Prime wohl die neuste genommen? Oder DIE zu Headspreader abnormal schlecht  vielleicht köpfchen ab !


----------



## Dakay66 (1. Mai 2017)

*AW: CPU trotz Wakü zu heiß*

Voltage liegt min 1,25V und max 1,318V. Habe nichts im Bios geändert. Prime V29.1 build 14
Die CPU ist kein Monat alt, wäre wohl unklug in den zu Köpfen.


----------



## DaveManCB (1. Mai 2017)

*AW: CPU trotz Wakü zu heiß*

Ja also ich würde dir auch empfehlen deine CPU zu köpfen und dann die originale Wärmeleidpaste ordentlich zu entfernen und Flüssigwärmeleitpaste (coollaboratory Liquid Pro: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor) aufzutragen.
Und beim verschlauchen kann ich mich nur "IICARUS" anschließen.

Was für Wärmeleitpaste nutzt du zwischen CPU und Kühler sieht komisch auf dem Bild aus.( Phobya NanoGrease Extreme 3.5g: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor)

Und was ist das schwarze um den Kühler???
Wenn man das Geld und die Mühe für eine Wasserkühlung bezahlt sollte man an der Wärmeleitpaste nicht sparen


----------



## Dakay66 (1. Mai 2017)

*AW: CPU trotz Wakü zu heiß*

Das Schwarze ? Auf dem CPU Kühler ?  Ich glaube mit Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut liegen wir weit davon entfernt um vom Sparen zu reden .

Voltage habe ich gesenkt und die Temperatur liegt bei Vollast nach 10 min bei 64 Grad.




Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut Warmeleitpaste, 5,55: Amazon.de: Elektronik


----------



## Nachty (2. Mai 2017)

*AW: CPU trotz Wakü zu heiß*

Schaut doch gut aus die Pumpe brauch nicht so schnell laufen kannst auf 60 L runter gehen


----------



## DaveManCB (2. Mai 2017)

*AW: CPU trotz Wakü zu heiß*

Ja genau das schwarze.

Die (coollaboratory Liquid Pro: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor) ist ein wenig besser(80 W/mk)
und die NanoGrease  (16W/mk).

Sorry aber ich arbeite bei meinem jetzigem Rechner mit einer Geräusch optimierten Luftkühlung 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




So sieht das bei mir nach 30 Minuten Prime aus.


----------



## Shutterfly (3. Mai 2017)

*AW: CPU trotz Wakü zu heiß*

Dumme Frage: Hast du eigentlich mal ein BIOS-Update gemacht? Leider habe ich dein Board nicht gesehen aber z.B. Gigabyte hatte einige Zeit ein BIOS, welches viel zu viel Spannung angelegt hat, ergo: Zu warm.

Vielleicht ist ein BIOS-Update auch eine Option. Neben all den bislang genannten Möglichkeiten in deinem Abenteuer-Land


----------



## Dakay66 (3. Mai 2017)

*AW: CPU trotz Wakü zu heiß*

Das Mainboard ist von MSI Z270 Gaming M5 und hatte schon 2 Bios Updates. 

Das schwarze auf dem Kühler ist eigentlich nicht schwarz, habe mit Blitz fotografiert, deswegen sieht es schwarz aus. 

Ist deine CPU geköpft? 

Und wenn ich mir von anderen Usern die Temperaturen bei dem 7700K anschaue, dann sehe ich generell ein Temp Problem bei diesem CPU. 
Um den bei Volllast auf 30grad zubekommen, müsste ich meinen Rechner wohl in den Kühlschrank legen  .

Mag sein, dass es abenteuerlich ausschaut, aber die Funktion der Wakü ist gegeben. Es ist ja nicht so, als würde ich Tag täglich Wakü Systeme zusammensetzen. War halt das erstmal, dass da Fehler sich einschleichen und die Reihenfolge net so ganz passt sei mir verziehen


----------



## Nachty (3. Mai 2017)

*AW: CPU trotz Wakü zu heiß*

Mit dem Aufbau ist ja so das die Pumpe immer direkt Wasser bekommen muss, weil die Pumpe nicht pumpt sondern fördert das Wasser hinfort, bei dir müsste die Pumpe eigentlich tot sein


----------



## leon676 (3. Mai 2017)

*AW: CPU trotz Wakü zu heiß*

Angesichts der Tatsacha, dass die Loop voll ist hat das ganze ja offensichtlich funktioniert.
Solange das wasser aus dem Agb seinen Weg in die Pumpe findet (da sie ja wie von vielen erwähnt nur fördert und nicht zieht hat das wohl ohne zu große Probleme funktioniert) ist ja alles gut. 
Bau das einfach bei Gelegenheit mal um, dann hat das Wasser natürlich einen etwas einfacheren weg, aber gerade jetzt wo sie voll ist sehe ich da ehrlich gesagt nicht mehr so das Problem...


----------



## Chukku (3. Mai 2017)

*AW: CPU trotz Wakü zu heiß*

Nur mach bei diesem Layout niemals eine Schraube im AGB  auf, so lange die Pumpe läuft.

Normalerweise würde das ohne Probleme gehen aber in deinem Fall müsstest du einen Überdruck im AGB haben. 
Ist kein Drama, so lange er geschlossen bleibt.


----------



## Dakay66 (3. Mai 2017)

*AW: CPU trotz Wakü zu heiß*

Den Deckel kann ich ohne Probleme öffnen.


----------



## Chukku (3. Mai 2017)

*AW: CPU trotz Wakü zu heiß*

Auch wenn die Pumpe läuft? 
ehrlich?

Ok.. seltsam.. mein physikalisches Grundverständnis hätte mir da jetzt was anderes gesagt.
Hätt ich mal lieber meinen Mund gehalten


----------



## Dakay66 (3. Mai 2017)

*AW: CPU trotz Wakü zu heiß*

Sogwirkung


----------



## SilasHammig (3. Mai 2017)

*AW: CPU trotz Wakü zu heiß*

Dummerweise können solche Pumpen praktisch keinen Unterdruck (Sog) erzeugen.


----------



## Sverre (4. Mai 2017)

*AW: CPU trotz Wakü zu heiß*

Hm.. es ist doch wohl genug Luft für den oberen Radi im AGB fürs öffnen...


----------



## DaveManCB (4. Mai 2017)

*AW: CPU trotz Wakü zu heiß*

Achso mit Blitz ... ok 

Ja meiner ist geköpft und zwischen Deckel und Chip des CPU`s ist Flüssigmetall ... das machte bei mir 20 Grad auf den Kernen aus.


----------



## Dakay66 (8. Mai 2017)

*AW: CPU trotz Wakü zu heiß*

Nun habe ich meinen Prozessor geköpft und mit Grizzly conductonaut behandelt  . 
Bei 4,4Ghz und 1.120V liege ich bei 50Grad

Bei 4,8 und max. 1.30V liege ich bei Volllast 66 Grad. 

Ich glaube ich kann damit erstmal leben.


----------



## IICARUS (8. Mai 2017)

*AW: CPU trotz Wakü zu heiß*

Temperaturen sind soweit super, da ist nichts gegen einzuwenden... sind das Werte mittels Prime95 oder real innerhalb z.B. von Games? Vermute aber  Stresstest oder?


----------



## Dakay66 (9. Mai 2017)

*AW: CPU trotz Wakü zu heiß*

Ja war Prime. Habe vorhin ne Stunde Wildlands auf 4K gespielt. Max Temp. lag bei 62 Grad  bei 4.8ghz. Die  GPU lag bei 43grad. Beim nächsten mal, wenn ich die Wakü leere, dann kommt das Flüssigmetall auch auf die GPU


----------



## IICARUS (9. Mai 2017)

*AW: CPU trotz Wakü zu heiß*

Temperaturen sind gut.

Von diesen Aktionen mit Flüssigmetall auf der GPU würde ich abraten.
Flüssigmetall ist sehr gefährlich wenn es verläuft und wegen ein paar Grad besser obwohl sich die Temperatur im gutem Bereich bewegt würde ich solch ein Risiko nicht eingehen.
Um der GPU befinden sind kleine Kondensatoren und da darf nichts dran kommen.

In einem anderem Forum wird zur Zeit eine 1080er verkauft, es wird beteuert das an den Kondensatoren nichts dran gekommen ist, dennoch läuft die Grafikkarte nachdem auch Flüssigmetall verwendet wurde nicht mehr mit dem Treiber. Wenn du nicht davon abzubringen bist verwende zumindest Kaptonband zum ab isolieren dieser Kondensatoren. Kaptonband ist thermisch belastbar und wird auch im Elektrobereich zum ab isolieren verwendet. Findest du zum Beispiel wieder bei Temperaturfühler.


----------



## Dakay66 (9. Mai 2017)

*AW: CPU trotz Wakü zu heiß*

Ok, ich habe mir Bilder von der Titan Gpu angeguckt und die Kondensatoren sind wirklich sehr nah am chip.Ich lasse es lieber


----------



## DaveManCB (13. Mai 2017)

*AW: CPU trotz Wakü zu heiß*

Ja da gibt es hoch Temperatur Silikon damit schließt man die Lücke und versiegelt die Kondensatoren und fertig


----------



## IICARUS (13. Mai 2017)

*AW: CPU trotz Wakü zu heiß*

Silikon bekommst du nicht mehr runter, das wird wahrscheinlich dann auch zum Ausschluss einer Garantie führen.
Wenn einem das Risiko Wert ist... wieso nicht...


----------



## DaveManCB (14. Mai 2017)

*AW: CPU trotz Wakü zu heiß*

Nachdem du Flüssigmetalpaste aufgetragen hast ist das Thema Garantie eh vorbei da man spuren auf dem Kühler davon haben wird.
Das Silikon lässt sich mit ein wenig Geduld auch wieder entfernen und es ist in dem Fall das beste Mittel für die Isolierung.


----------



## RamonSalomon (14. Mai 2017)

*AW: CPU trotz Wakü zu heiß*

Hey Dakay,
hast du noch vor dein System neu Anzuordnen oder lässt du die Wakü so wie sie ist?


----------

